# Cervical postion ?



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll try to make this short and also make sense.









I have an IUD. Lately I've been having pains that feel the same as when I was pregnant and the baby would kick my cervix. So, I decided to check my cervix and see if the strings of the IUD were poking me or something. The first night I checked everything seemed fine and I found my cervix no problem (firm BTW). The next night I tried again and my cervix was up so high that I could hardly reach it (still seemed firm to me, the little bit I could reach). I was in the same position both times.
So I looked up info on cervical position and found that it should be low and firm or high and soft. So, I'm not sure what to think about my cervix being high and firm. LOL
Any thoughts? (if it helps I've got a cloud baby going on here.







LOL )


----------



## mamabella (Dec 16, 2004)

I could be wrong but I thought it was supposed to be low and soft and slightly open (at the cervical os) when you are ovulating - mine is either high and firm and shut tight or low and soft while opening/clsing at the os....the low soft position correlates with all the fertile mucous signs (stretchy, egg white, etc,) so I just assumed it was like that when I was ovulating...sorry if this is TMI...


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

if you were in a reclining position for a while (napping, just woke up, laying on the couch) that can make your cervix higher. The cervix sign doesn't just change all at once either, so your cervix will get high while gradually getting softer, so it is possible for it to be high and firm. they also suggest that you check your cervix at roughly the same time each day, because the position will be different if you are on your feet all day vs just woke up

one way to remember what a fertile cervix is like is SHOW - soft high open wet


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks!







I didn't realize it could be affected by so many different things.


----------

